# how many hours do you normally sleep when you have ibs?



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

alot of people on this board recommend that you get enough of sleep. im just curious as to how many hours each of you are sleeping? i slept for about...8 hours. pretty good.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

If i sleep as much as i should i try to get 8 or 9 hours. Im not sleeping very well at the moment though. Hmm...ive not been feeling very good recently either. Maybe that is why.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

If I get at least 6 hours then my tummy seems to do okay. Anything less and I have to be very careful what I eat/do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

If I get anything less than 7 1/2 hours my IBS usually gives me a whole lot of trouble. My ideal amount of sleep, to feel my best, is 8 1/2 hours. But let's be honest. How often do I get that much sleep in college?


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Hmmm, when I have really bad IBS I don't get to sleep...







but usually say 7 hrs inclusive of nap is ok for me.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I literally schedule my classes around my sleep...my IBS really affects me when I don't get enough sleep. I'm more of a night person, so I stay up until 1 or 2 and get up around 10 every day...I also find that a nap is a nice break in the middle of the day...sometimes if my stomach is bothering me, I relax and lay on my bed for an hour and I feel much better when I wake up.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I usually get at least 7 hours. I prefer 9 actually, but that's not too practical. I'm all about the nap too. They break up the afternoon. Usually I am very tired and droopy by mid-afternoon. When I wake up, I'm tons better!


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

I usually aim for 8 hours and usually get about 7 1/2 -- that usually has no effect. I find that when I get down to around 4 or 5 it starts having a negative effect on how I feel the next day.


----------

